# [Bat] Datei mit zufälligem Namen auf FTP Server speichern



## nicok (11. August 2006)

Hallo..

Mit Ftp Help konnte ich leider dazu nichts finden..

Ich möchte das meine Datei auf einen FTP Server hochgeladen wird und einen zufälligen Dateinamen bekommt...


Das mit dem zufälligen Dateinamen ist wichtig !


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. August 2006)

Zufällig (also nicht leicht erratbar), oder einzigartig (zumbeispiel Dateinname + Timestamp)? Du kannst immer eine Pseudozufallszahl mit 
	
	
	



```
%random%
```
 erzeugen - diese kannst du dann irgendwie in den Filenamen integrieren

edit: schau mal http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...-dateinamenwahl-pei-ftp-upload-per-batch.html an


----------



## nicok (12. August 2006)

Gut also meine Batch sieht so aus :

Als erstes wird eine txt Datei erzeugt mit


```
open xXX.nk.funpic.de
Username
Password
send %temp%Log.txt
quit
```


so in der batch hab ich folgende Befehle um den FTp Server zu starten :


```
ftp -s:%temp%ftp2.txt
```


so... die Log.txt ist ein ( von Batch ) erstellter Logeintrag..
so ich nenn die Datei also Log%random%.txt


meine Textdatei zum starten des FTP Servers sieht nun also so aus :



```
open xXX.nk.funpic.de
Username
Password
send %temp%Log%random%.txt
quit
```



leider funktionirt das nicht :/ es steht zwar
send TempLog1338.txt

drann aber auf meinem FTP Server hab ich keine TempLog1338.txt


----------

